# Now Chicagoans must pay to watch hockey games and baseball.



## Victor (Feb 23, 2020)

The Blackhawks are no longer on local TV. Only on cable, and streaming games costs by the month
like cable. Same with White Sox, Cubs and probably other teams. So you must pay, owners don't care
about their other fans. And it really adds up money. Some games are so boring, they aren't worth
watching. Another source of free pleasure gone.


----------



## fmdog44 (Feb 28, 2020)

That is sad. I often think of people living on a tight budget don't get to watch their home teams. I laugh when I read a pay per view fight goes one minute before one of the fighters gets knocked out. Money well spent!!


----------



## Don M. (Feb 28, 2020)

We're lucky, out here in the boondocks.  Our TV provider broadcasts virtually all the Kansas City Chiefs and Royals games live.  Plus, the NFL network rebroadcasts a lot of the games....I've watched this years Superbowl twice.  I suspect that those living in the city may have to pay extra to watch the games....or pay a fortune to go to the stadiums.


----------



## mike4lorie (Feb 28, 2020)

That SUCKS... I know it works here, it may work in the USA too... But try on your computer, or Firestick... 720pstream.me
All Baseball. Hockey, and Football games... Free


----------



## WhatInThe (Mar 3, 2020)

This is going on is numerous cities. Actually has been going on. Big sports doesn't care about the local fans only the dollar. Yeh the might promote a few charity  or fan appreciation type events but that is PR to keep or lure those willing to pay big bucks for game tickets, paraphernalia and tv packages etc.

If people stopped buying their crap big sports would have to change the way they promote the sport. But tv packages in reality are for the gambler as much as anyone because they need constant access to scores, stats, news etc.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 3, 2020)

Victor said:


> Some games are so boring, they aren't worth
> watching. Another source of free pleasure gone.


Seems like sometimes they are doing you a favor!


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 5, 2020)

mike4lorie said:


> That SUCKS... I know it works here, it may work in the USA too... But try on your computer, or Firestick... 720pstream.me
> All Baseball. Hockey, and Football games... Free


Please elaborate on all football games. Are you saying using one of those devices one can watch their choice of games on Sundays?


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 5, 2020)

I just tried 720pstream.me and watched the Cubs game. I pay a small fortune for NFL Ticket every year and if I can choose what games I want to watch on this website I am cancelling my NFL ticket.


----------

